# Gales of November came slashing



## OldSchool Biker (May 30, 2007)

Well maybe "slashing" is a slight exaggeration, but the winter winds have arrived!


----------



## S80 (Sep 10, 2007)

Yes - had a head-wind all the way from Kelly Dr to Valley Forge.


----------



## mf9point8 (Jul 17, 2006)

i second that... i was in the same headwind from manayunk to VF.


----------



## benchpress265 (Nov 7, 2006)

Down on the Brandywine River roads in Chester County it is the same, windy, windy, windy and you have to watch for all them obstacles too!(leaves, tree nuts, limbs, and A$$ Hole car drivers).


----------

